# Bin zu doof mein Foren Konto zu löschen... Weiß jemand wo , wie....?



## Pimp-OINK (1. August 2020)

Wie bekomm ich mein Konto vom Forum gelöscht? Ich finde da nix... Das muß doch irgendwo gehen...


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (1. August 2020)

Du bist nicht der erste....also weder der erste, der seinen Account löschen lassen möchte und damit Probleme hat noch der erste, der die Suchfunktion nicht nutzt 

Account löschen?


----------



## Malkolm (1. August 2020)

Denk aber daran, dass dein Account damit lediglich versteckt/nicht-nutzbar wird. Wirkliches Löschen (auch aus Backups etc.) ist nicht implementiert und wird manuell nicht gemacht.


----------



## Olstyle (1. August 2020)

Mittlerweile (DSGVO und so) gibt es da eine Knopf zu
PC Games Hardware - Profil loeschen


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. August 2020)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Denk aber daran, dass dein Account damit lediglich versteckt/nicht-nutzbar wird. Wirkliches Löschen (auch aus Backups etc.) ist nicht implementiert und wird manuell nicht gemacht.



Das ist Quatsch. Wir löschen alle Accountdaten bzw. personenbezogene Daten nach dem Ausfüllen dieses Formulars restlos und unwiederbringlich (ja, auch intern und tatsächlich, nicht nur nach außen hin zum Schein):
PC Games Hardware - Profil loeschen

Denn genauso verlangt es die DSGVO. Dass User, die Null Einblick in die internen Abläufe haben irgendeinen Mist behaupten ist nicht hilfreich.


--> closed.


----------

